# What are you going to grow for this summer?



## MJ Child (Mar 5, 2011)

What are you going to grow for this summer?  This summer is going to be a mandala seed run.  I will be growing their Krystalica, Kalichakra, Satori, and Mandala #1 this season.  I only do outdoor growing in the north east.  I have grown their satori, speed queen and 8 miles high before and have been very happy with the results.


----------



## rebel (Mar 6, 2011)

tell us about the satori ... according to review satori is a light feeder, an uplift high. was yours this way ?
gonna try it and 8 mile high for 1st time.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2011)

Satori is great....However Ill be putting outside what ever feels right when the time comes...I have around 15 strains in the SHed running now...for sure This PurpleBud is going out again..couple years back pulled me 31 ounces of a 12 foot plant..woot woot.take care and be safe


----------



## MJ Child (Mar 6, 2011)

Rebel,
Satori, is definitely a daytime up high, it is a light feeder and easy to grow.  
I also grew out 8 miles high and is a uplifting high, the plant is easy to grow also.  I don't think you will be disappointed in the end product.


----------



## MJ Child (Mar 6, 2011)

4U, I have looked in on your grows in the past and currently, you do have an ability to grow, keep up the grows.   and yes stealth is very important in outdoor growing as you know


----------



## dekgib (Mar 6, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Satori is great....However Ill be putting outside what ever feels right when the time comes...I have around 15 strains in the SHed running now...for sure This PurpleBud is going out again..couple years back pulled me 31 ounces of a 12 foot plant..woot woot.take care and be safe



wow that sounds like a winner


----------



## RottenTreat (Mar 16, 2011)

Im in the deep South

Ill be trying 10 or so Mi5 Autos outdoors

and I just put about 20 well rooted White Queen Clones in the woods Guerrilla styleeeeee

I cant wait to see how this season plays out! Yesh!


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2011)

Gorillia grape, blackberry, bubba kush, bannana og kush, cherylnoble, cali orange 88, humbolt mix 98....that outta keep me busy till next spring!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 16, 2011)

MJ Child said:
			
		

> What are you going to grow for this summer?


 
I am growing marijuana for the chance to ingest it and feel good, that is what I am growing for 

Just kidding.  I am going to be growing Paradise Seeds Sensi Star (always), Cali Connection's Origional Sour Diesel, and then I am going to give Mandala's Hashberry another shot as well as the 3 different feminized kush seeds I am supposed to receive with my current attitude order.

-SSF-


----------



## rebel (Mar 16, 2011)

im going with Mandalas - satori, 8 mile, safari mix.
ak48 from nirvana, 5 freebies blue satellite #2.
put em in mg seed starter yesterday.


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 18, 2011)

I got Safari mix white satin and man #1


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 18, 2011)

i plan on growing Grandaddy purp, Kandi Shiva, pre98 Bubba Kush, Moonshine and some OG Kush. I might put out some Gorilla Grape also if everything works out.


----------



## Mountain209man (Mar 18, 2011)

short stuff seeds just came out with an autoflowering SUPER CALI HAZE they say u can get 8-9oz per plant in 100-120 days. im excited but they only sell them fem'd right now


----------



## ftw2012 (Mar 19, 2011)

Im planning on putting out some DJ Short's C99, some of Reefermans Cherry Bomb Indica,  and if the guy i get my clones from has them labled correctly this year i might put out the old reliable White Widow and maybe some Love Potion, and hopefully some Blue Berry! last year i ended up with lots of Moon Shadow instead of White Widow!  but at least there was lots of it!


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 8, 2011)

Lot's of ppl doing Mandala  ... For me is Ganesh, Sadhu, 8 Miles High and Safari. But indoor


----------



## doncapo (Apr 8, 2011)

Just planted Fire OG, Alien Bubba, Bwanana and Jupiter OG.  Bought the clones from the dispensary last week.  Frankly, I am dubious about all the different names, but that's another discussion entirely.  

Planted 10 total, and it looks like about 7 are going to make it.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 6, 2011)

Man, I saw this thread, and started figureing my summer stock, I've got outdoors, C99,Chem-Dawg,Dutch Treat,Mazzar, BLZ,< 3 diff. Phenos, Super silver Haze,  I'm thinking about crossing the chem dawg with the BLZ,  gonna call it Brainfart.  Indoors I;ve got the DT, C99,in the flower room and AK48, TrainWreck, Mango, BlueBerry Kush,in the veg. room. I think thats it.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 6, 2011)

purple kush, white widow max, super silver haze, bc big bud, shiva. this is my p.k


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 10, 2011)

Blueberry, Northern #5, Hollands Hope, Chocolate Chunk, AK Kush, White Siberian, Blue Mystic, AK47....Mid-September will be busy 

They are all about 4 foot tall, right now.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 11, 2011)

I didn't put out anything this year, because I had a bumper crop last year.  Then of course I lost my entire stash, 40+ lbs, when my storage unit was hit by a tornado.

Since it was too late to put out a photo strain I put 15 autos out.  10 HBDs and 5 Snowryders.  Then I found some volunteers, where my stolen seed crop was last year.  


There are 9 plants in the pic, down from 14 as 5 were males.  I have taken clones of the remaining 9, as well as a cutting from the best looking male, so I can harvest some pollen.  I developed this strain over the years, and am ecstatic that I will be able to keep it going.  I originally started with an afghan strain back in the eighties.  I crossed it with some locally developed strains to increase yield, then about 5 years ago I crossed it with blueberry, to boost the potency.  I have had great results with this strain growing here in the Ozarks.  I call the strain Razorberry.  Before adding the Blueberry, it was known locally as Razorbud.  That is in homage to my alma mater Arkansas Razorbacks.  

Ya'll have a great season.

HomieHogleg


----------

